

StickyMojo: A contained sticky sidebar plugin for jQuery. - dberube
http://mojotech.github.com/stickymojo/

======
drharris
Can any UX people illuminate the modern popularity of these things? I find
them very distracting, and typically unusable. When I'm scrolling down the
page, the function I'm performing is consumption of content. With a sidebar
there begging me to click away (or worse, display ads and social media junk),
it considerably reduces my desire to perform this function. It just reminds me
of the Java applets in 1996 for sidebar buttons.

~~~
bluetidepro
I think there is value in these types of sticky sidebars when they are used in
the correct way. The correct way is when the sticky sidebar is a key of some
sort. Links that jump around the current article for quick jumping. However, I
agree, I can't stand when sites use these for ads or social media junk.

~~~
drharris
That's an excellent point. The sidebar on railstutorial.org is quite
functional, and aside from some bright social icons not very distracting. I
think that is the perfect use case for a sticky sidebar, navigation or
additional information related to the actual body text. I guess I just see it
used more as a new sidebar, basically emulating what framesets did for us back
in the 90s.

------
leeoniya
not so sure about the "Finally" claim. been using
<https://github.com/terkel/jquery-floating-widget> for a while, it also has
the ability to stop floating when past a certain container's bottom edge. it's
also much lighter weight.

demo: <http://terkel.jp/demo/jquery-floating-widget-plugin.html>

~~~
bluetidepro
I'm glad you posted this. You're right, this looks much better. I'll probably
use this over the OP's plugin.

------
eli
I thought binding to window.scroll was considered bad practice without
something like this [http://benalman.com/projects/jquery-throttle-debounce-
plugin...](http://benalman.com/projects/jquery-throttle-debounce-plugin/)

~~~
nilliams
Yes, you're quite right. There's also a light throttle snippet
(function.prototype.throttle) here: <http://supplementjs.com/>

~~~
eli
Neat, thanks for that link. I'm not a full time JS developer and I always feel
like I'm a few steps behind everyone else.

------
mkmcdonald
UserAgent sniffing and Graceful Degradation do not mesh.

This sniffing in particular will fail for Opera 6-8, therefore excluding
perfectly capable browsers by a very shallow criterion.

The sniff serves no purpose, and is furthermore based upon a thoroughly
disproved anti-pattern.

------
tvdw
That page feels extremely sluggish when scrolling... I don't think I'm ever
going to use this. And yes I'm using a browser with hardware acceleration
intentionally disabled to simulate slower computers.

------
niekmaas
Why is there need for a plugin to do this? Why not use CSS: position: fixed?

~~~
eli
" _The problem with a simply "fixed" positioned element is that it doesn't
react well to a scroll or window resize. In many cases the sidebar will
overlap elements such as the footer or content area. Generally this is not the
intended effect._ "

------
snambi
Can you point me to a page, where I can see the sticky mojo?

~~~
tschultz
<http://mojotech.github.com/stickymojo/>

Edit: The sidebar containing (Intro, HTML, CSS, Javascript, Download, MOJO)
"sticks" to the page as your scroll down

